# Seebrücke in Kellenhusen



## Imbeck2514 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob die neue Seebrücke in Kellenhusen schon bereit zum Angeln ist:q?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Küstenfuchs (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Moin!
Ich war Neujahr dort spazieren- da ist alles noch abgesperrt. Die Bauarbeiten ziehen wohl noch ein bischen. Aber soweit ich weiß, durfte auf der Kellenhusener Seebrücke noch nie geangelt werden, wird dann wohl bei der neuen nicht anders sein. Oder irre ich mich da?
Gruß
Küstenfuchs


----------



## Micky (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Vor März soll da nichts laufen, ab Ostern wohl eher! Inwiefern man dann dort am Brückenkopf überhaupt angeln kann ist fraglich, weil da so eine BESCH...EIDENE futuristische Dachkonstruktion gebaut werden soll... #q 

Angeln wird man dort aber DEFINITIV *dürfen*, aber eines kann ich SICHER SAGEN. Wenn da auch nur ein bißchen Fischblut am Holz klebt, dann wird das angeln sicher verboten werden und die dortige Bürgermeisterin wird den Verursacher PERSÖNLICh zuhause besuchen, EGAL wo er wohnt und "räumt bei dem mal die Wohnstube auf" und damit untertreibe ich keineswegs!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Wulli (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*



Micky schrieb:


> Wenn da auch nur ein bißchen Fischblut am Holz klebt, dann wird das angeln sicher verboten werden und die dortige Bürgermeisterin wird den Verursacher PERSÖNLICh zuhause besuchen, EGAL wo er wohnt und "räumt bei dem mal die Wohnstube auf" und damit untertreibe ich keineswegs!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri



... war sie mal bei Dir, oder was?:q 

Wulli


----------



## Micky (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

*@ Wulli:* JA, schon öfter und mindestens 1 x in der Woche (allerdings bei mir im Büro) #h


----------



## Timmy4903 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Ich kenne sie auch und bin schon einmal mit ihr zusammengeprallt...*KEIN* Vergnügen!!!#d #d #d


----------



## Imbeck2514 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Na, scheint ja eine nette Dame zu sein. Dann müssen die Möwen in Kellenhusen wohl in Zukunft Windeln tragen#d.


Gruß


----------



## Imbeck2514 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte dieses Thema noch einmal hervorkramen. Darf man jetzt auf der Brücke angeln? Und falls ja, wie sind die Fänge ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sirrantanplan (11. März 2010)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

werde wohl vorraussichtlich vom 1.-8. Mai dortsein, mal schauen was da so geht ) melde mich wenn es klappt, Bürgermeisterwahlen sollten ja inzwischen auch gewesen sein


----------



## Dorschandi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Das Angeln auf der Seebrücke lohnt sich. Vorallem findet man bei FAST jeder Windrichtung einen geschützen Bereich. Man sollte nur nicht unbedingt im Touristrom die Ruten auswerfen;-)


----------



## natas666 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Seebrücke in Kellenhusen*

Moin alle zusammen... ich bin der neue...
ich weiß der tread ist uralt, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was man so um weinachten in kellenhusen angelt und wo!
das wäre klasse...
petri aller seits..
mfg


----------

